# autosleeper symbol



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all
can some kind person give me the length of a 2001 symbol in ft and inches please and is the harmony the same
thanks


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I always thought the symbol was smaller than mine - but I've got L 15' 10" W 6' 6" and H 8' 6" for my Harmony. On the dealer sites Symbol is listed as 16 5/6 6/8 10. Unless anyone has an alternative to these 2 sites calculations.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

the Symbol is slightly longer than the Harmony so I reckon Helena is correct with her calculations,

Anne


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*autosleepers symbol*

thanks for the info---need to know as drive only17ft long


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: autosleepers symbol*



greywiz said:


> thanks for the info---need to know as drive only17ft long


Give Charles Trevelyan a call at Autosleepers Customer Services.

He's extremely helpful and wil probably be able to tell you straight away.

Charles is third from the right on the photo  >>here<<


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Greywiz,

Sorry but you will be 2 inches overlength   

our 2000 Symbol is stated as 17ft 2 in long in the Autosleepers handbook
This is because of the wide rear step as the Boxer handbook states a length of 16ft 5in. You could cut a bit off the rear step :lol: :lol: 

The Symbol and Symphony are based on the medium wheelbased Boxer whereas I think the Harmony is based on the short wheelbase 270C chassis which is listed as 15ft 3.5in long (without the step!)

Vardy,
if your avatar is your actual motorhome it is based on the earlier Talbot Express /Fiat Ducato van pre 1994


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Re: autosleepers symbol*



greywiz said:


> thanks for the info---need to know as drive only17ft long


Snap our drive is the same, we did look at an autocruise vista at Marquis last year that would have fit on our drive, I reckon when we decide to change ours that is the one for us

Anne


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*autosleepers symbol*

thanks to all for replies
we have had a vista previously but the problem with it is the door is at the rear which means we cant get in and out as we have to reverse against a wall


----------

